# Rockwool cubes and cloning question!



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, I've purchased a cloning dome with rockwool cubes. The question I am asking is that once the clone has rooted, to you either just pull the clone and its roots from the cube or do you cut the entire cube from the whole thing alltogether? Or should I seperate each square before hand with a clean cut so I can easily remove each rooted clone? Thanks!

Do I just soak these cubes in regular household water? They say to start the cubes in starting solution but wouldn't regular water work? I'm new to this whole rockwool thing so help a rookie out,


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 19, 2008)

ok mental 1st i consider rockwool the hardest for sucess rate in cloning but once mastered is as good as the rest.

ok heres how ya do it.

1. seperate the individual little cubes.

2. get some water say 2 litres and add 1 drop of superthrive to it (although not essential ime it makes clones root faster.)

3. ph adjust the solution to about 5.5 ph

4. soak the cubes in the solution then hold each cube and with a throwing motion technique like you do with a thermometer this helps get excess water out of the cube.

5.  poke a hole big enough in the rockwool cubes to hold the clone but not too big that its a loose fit just nice and snug.

6. get some cloning gel/powder like clonex/olivias and the take a cutting offa ya plants and dip into the gel/powder and plonk into the cube.

7. keeping the temps min of 19c maybe bit higher in the propagator.

8. place dome back over the tray housing the clones and lift the lid on a daily basis for a few minutes to allow a bit of airflow into the prop.

9. ideally have a cloning light above the prop or some flourescents.

10 just a waiting game now but within 10 days they should all be rooted and keep tabs that the cubes dont dry out just keep them moist and not wet.

good luck mental.

any probs just pm me dude

pkj


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey thanks man. I'm going to snip some clones off either tonight or tomorrow. We'll see how things go.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

You have me curious Joe, why do you think it is harder to clone in rockwool?

I have used rockwool cubes for years and have a high sucess rate.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> You have me curious Joe, why do you think it is harder to clone in rockwool?
> 
> I have used rockwool cubes for years and have a high sucess rate.


maybe were just lucky!  i too have had good success(over 90% anyway) rooting with rockwool.  i mix a little liquid seaweed with my water.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

I use Olivia's cloning solution to saok my cubes. I also use a heatmat.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2008)

I too use a heat mat..its need for the hummidity that the clones need..Hello and welcome my friend..I dont want to contridict anything that is working for others and can only tell you from my own exp..I like rockwool with a rooting gel and solution..here is what I do...

dome, heat mat, rockwool cubes 1" cubes, root gel (cloneX), with clone sollution (cloneX)..I use Disstilled water from the food store.

1.   pre-soak cubes for 1 hour in rooting sollution
2.  use toothpick to poke hole in center of cube.
3.  take cutting ( proper tech should be used)
4.   dip cutting in clone gel
5.  insert cutting into cent hole on cube
6.  place cube in clone dome
7.  4' flour tube is best for cloneing..IME
8.  keep cube moist and I like to mist once a day with my clone solution ( some might not but I do)
9.   and the most inportant thing when cloneing is PAITAINCE..it will take anywhere from 10- 21 days..
10.  when roots start to show threw cube..plant in medium of choice

yes I plant the whole thing 1/4" deep in soil.( cube and all).then I use a basting tool to water cube for the next week or two

you will find lots of diffrent ways people do this..I tried lots of cloneing ways and you will too..just find what works for you the best and work on that..Good luck my friend...and smoke up its 420


----------

